# Newsflash! McCain invents Blackberry!



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

In case you were going to dispute about whether McCain knows how to use a computer, his spokesman gave us this little ditty:



> Asked what work John McCain did as Chairman of the Senate Commerce Committee that helped him understand the financial markets, the candidate's top economic adviser wielded visual evidence: his BlackBerry.
> "He did this," Douglas Holtz-Eakin told reporters this morning, holding up his BlackBerry. "Telecommunications of the United States is a premier innovation in the past 15 years, comes right through the Commerce committee so you're looking at the miracle John McCain helped create and that's what he did."


The Obama *response:*



> *If John McCain hadn't said that 'the fundamentals of our economy are strong' on the day of one of our nation's worst financial crises, the claim that he invented the BlackBerry would have been the most preposterous thing said** all week*


Ohhhh Johnnnyyyyy You might want to reconsider... I'm sure you think you are a smart guy and all... but you might want your staff to check out your story first. You see.. there is this little company called *Research in Motion*, the company that makes Blackberries, _is not even an American company_.

And the evidence keeps mounting on why he is unfit to lead this country..

:eyeroll:


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

More from AmericaBlog

http://www.americablog.com/2008/09/mcca ... -john.html



> That techno-wizard John McCain doesn't really use technology. No, he just creates it:
> 
> Asked what work John McCain did as Chairman of the Senate Commerce Committee that helped him understand the financial markets, the candidate's top economic adviser wielded visual evidence: his BlackBerry.
> 
> ...


Someone better get Al Gore on the phone. This McCain fella might be on to something bigger than the internet.

:roll:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I think the Obama camp needs to go back to third grade english class if that's what they got out of it. Most third graders would not have made the mistake. At their age their IQ has to be below 50 to come to that conclusion.



> "Telecommunications of the United States is a premier innovation in the past 15 years, comes right through the Commerce committee


What the man was saying is that through legislation they feel he had something to do with providing incentive for research and development of communications and communications devises. It's a lot different than Egore telling us he invented the internet, but clearly the libs want to get even so that's what they are implying. 
Now I understand why the liberals are always pushing for more education. However, unfortunately for these guys education is simply training, there is nothing they can do for a mind that doesn't work.


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

R y a n said:


> Someone better get Al Gore on the phone. This McCain fella might be on to something bigger than the internet. :roll:


 :lol: Wow Ryan I though you were a little smarter than that. I have a hard time believing you have fallen in love with NObama that much. :lol:


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Longshot said:


> R y a n said:
> 
> 
> > Someone better get Al Gore on the phone. This McCain fella might be on to something bigger than the internet. :roll:
> ...




Who said I have?


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

R y a n said:


> Longshot said:
> 
> 
> > R y a n said:
> ...


 :lol:  :lol:


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

Not much time tonite so reading will have to wait. But one quick look on here tells me all must me well if the best the leftists can do is a stretch like that. Now I can go enjoy the rest of the evening at the river without a care 8)


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Csquared said:


> Not much time tonite so reading will have to wait. But one quick look on here tells me all must me well if the best the leftists can do is a stretch like that. Now I can go enjoy the rest of the evening at the river without a care 8)


Yes, take heart. You know when they dig that low in the barrel they have nothing of substance to beef about. Poor guys.


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

R y a n said:


> > "He did this," Douglas Holtz-Eakin told reporters this morning, holding up his BlackBerry."
> 
> 
> And the evidence keeps mounting on why he is unfit to lead this country..
> ...


He is unfit to lead the country because of something Douglas Holtz-Eakin said? :roll: :roll: :roll:

By the way, in case you havn't heard, the reason McCain can't use a computer is because of the injuries he sustained defending our Country.

Nice rip though.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

jgat said:


> By the way, in case you havn't heard, the reason McCain can't use a computer is because of the injuries he sustained defending our Country.
> 
> Nice rip though.


btw.. i have heard.

you are repeating a republican regurgitated "response" you've heard/read recently.

Notice I (nor the Obama campaign) ever said anything about "typing on a computer", we said use a computer. My dad still hunts and pecks whilst *typing* on his computer. He however knows *HOW* to use one. McCain can't type easily due to previous issues. That has nothing to do however with getting on one and reading emails, surfing the internet, and yes even typing with one finger on each hand.

Very important subtelty.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> Very important subtelty.


It would be if your assumption is true. However, assumptions often let you down. That is why some of these news blogs are losing credibility. They are assuming (making up) things and passing them off as news. The grasping at straws by these people right now borders on insanity, seriously. Sane people don't get this possessed.

Ask yourself: why does not using a computer make you any less intelligent, and why bother if the information is the only thing that's important to you and you have a staff that does those things for you?

Another important question: This is so trivial why am I answering it?


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

R y a n said:


> Notice I (nor the Obama campaign) ever said anything about "typing on a computer", we said use a computer.


Ryan, I love you brother, but that is the weakest response I have ever heard outta you. :lol: The Obama camp should be embarrassed over this, yet they make an excuse that a kindergartener wouldn't even try.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Plainsman said:


> > Very important subtelty.
> 
> 
> It would be if your assumption is true. However, assumptions often let you down. That is why some of these news blogs are losing credibility. They are assuming (making up) things and passing them off as news. The grasping at straws by these people right now borders on insanity, seriously. Sane people don't get this possessed.
> ...


Using a computer is a necessary evil in today's world. I can't believe that you guys are evening trying to defend otherwise.

It should be relatively elementary in today's world to learn how to use one, especially if you are holding a current Congressional seat.  Given the direction of the world, and the advancements that are happening at such a break neck pace, we need to make sure our President is "up" on the latest technologies of the world. Hello?

If he can't figure out a computer, how in the hell is he going to understand much more difficult complex concepts going on in a Presidential office?

It goes towards his overall mental and intellectual capacity to do the job of a President.

Only thing is... you all won't admit the obvious.

And it is glaringly obvious.


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

Ryan I am sorry to hear that you would be incompetent without a computer. Let's hope you are never without one. I wonder how the heck he has gotten anything done in his many years of office. This is a very week argument you are trying to make. It is only obvious to those blatantly ignoring reality.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> If he can't figure out a computer, how in the hell is he going to understand much more difficult complex concepts going on in a Presidential office?


I have never seen anyone say he didn't know how to use one. Are you assuming that because he doesn't he lacks the knowledge to? That's a big assumption isn't it. 
I know of one stubborn old PhD that is a world renowned researcher that refuses to use one. He still long hands it. Editing is with a scissors and a big floor. Eccentric perhaps, but not dumb by a long shot. I think your making mountains out of mole hills.
Here is a little perspective for you. I know many research biologists. Most think the important things are in their field. For example an ornithologist thinks most of the federal funding should be research in his field while a botanist thinks 80% of it should go to research plants. If you don't know what _Colymbetes sculptilis exeretus _is many aquatic entomologists will think your incompetent. I guess I am blessed with the reality that people don't have to be familiar with my expertise to be intelligent. I know your a computer whiz Ryan, but people also don't have to be familiar with your expertise to be intelligent.


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

R y a n said:


> Using a computer is a necessary evil in today's world. I can't believe that you guys are evening trying to defend otherwise.
> 
> It should be relatively elementary in today's world to learn how to use one, especially if you are holding a current Congressional seat.  Given the direction of the world, and the advancements that are happening at such a break neck pace, we need to make sure our President is "up" on the latest technologies of the world. Hello?
> 
> ...


Did you happen to catch that NEITHER of the Clintons can use a computer?
*Ouch*


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

jgat said:


> Did you happen to catch that NEITHER of the Clintons can use a computer?
> *Ouch*


where was this ? I'm curious to see the source.


----------

